# Top 3 favourites.



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Could a thread asking for your top 3 favourite beans/blends of 2010 provide both some interesting reading and some interesting suggestions for the new year. It will also give members an idea of others tastes and preferences.

Mine are:-

1 Frontside Grind Espresso Blend-----USA roaster

2 Blakes Blend----------------------Hasbean

3 Monsoon Malabar-----------------Hasbean

Ian


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My top 3 coffee's of the year were;

1. Costa Rica - Honey Process microlot - *Intelligentsia* (used by Mike Phillips in his WBC performance)

2. Kenya Karimikui - *Union Roasted* and *James Gourmet** both had this coffee and roasted it superbly

3. Panama La Esmeralda Special Colga Geisha - *Hasbean**

* indicates still available for sale

There are so many others that were really enjoyable. Can't wait to see what 2011 has in store


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry to be boring, but my top three are:

1. Cuban Serrano

2. Cuban Serrano

3. Cuban Serrano

All bought as green beans from Hasbean.

Recently Jailbreak has been coming close, but I've still some way to go in perfecting the roast for that.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Tough - but I'd say, in no particular order:

- Wahana Washed from HasBean

- Volcancito #83 from Supreme Roastworks

- Cafe Palmeiras from HasBean

They're the ones that stand out in my memory anyway









-


----------



## Howard (Sep 28, 2010)

Crikey, just 3?

In no particular order:

Colin Harmon's WBC blend (Hasbean) - I believe a blend of El Salvador la Illusion & Alaska, I was lucky enough to sample a shot on the morning of the WBC finals - best espresso I ever tasted!

Rwanda Misozi Union Co-Op (Limini Coffee) - By altering brew method/perameters this can taste like tea with a slice of lemon, or like cranberries, or a molases taste. Complex, interesting and always tasty.

El Salvador Finca La Fany (Hasbean) - Any brew method will give a sweet and downright delicious cup, often a staple in my favourite espresso blends.

Nope. Can't do it in 3...!

Honerable mentions to: Ethiopia Yirgacheffe (Square Mile); Ethiopia Sidamo (Counter Culture); Honduras SO Espresso (Grower's Cup); Brasil Cerrado Pulped Natural (Limini); Autumn Espresso (Square Mile).

H


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

My three are:

1. Costa Rica (Honey Process - Intelligentsia (used by Mike Phillips in his WBC performance) and kindly provided to me from a fellow CF friend.

2. Costa coffee beans from good old Costa.

3. Costa Rica Finca de Licho from Has Bean.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I see a pattern emerging Sandy









Lucky they don't grow coffee in the Costa Brava

Keep the suggestions coming


----------



## ozgreen (Apr 2, 2010)

Ethiopian Nekisse --Five Senses Coffee Roasters

Ethiopian Amaro Gayo--Ristretto Specialty Roasters

Rwandan Musasa--Five Senses Coffee Roasters

all of these special coffee enjoyed as espresso, pourover or syphon brews.


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

Gonna break the rules;

1. Karimikui for James' Gourmet Coffee

1. Geisha Naranjo from HasBean

1. Palmeirias from HasBean

1. Colin Harmon's WBC Blend

1. Guatemala Finca San Francisco Pacel a Pollo

Those 5 are all amazing and all completely different which makes them very difficult to compare against each other, but each of them stood out to me through the year as delicious coffee and define my year in coffee.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Interestingly, so far I think only one coffee has been mentioned twice, Colin Harmons WBC blend,

Ian


----------



## Howard (Sep 28, 2010)

Eyedee said:


> Interestingly, so far I think only one coffee has been mentioned twice, Colin Harmons WBC blend,
> 
> Ian


- Because it was so good it was unreal!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

And also Mike Phillips' coffee too.

Both brought stunning coffees to the competition


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

With good reason, it was, the singularly best espresso I've ever had, and that is after drinking a lot. I would drink it every day if I could.


----------

